# Compare my edit to your edit?- Try it



## Parker219 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know this picture isnt going to win any awards, but I tried to make it better, but now all the changes I did look obviously photoshopped to me.

I will post the original then my edit. I am curious to see if you guys have a better edit. If you are bored, please post your edit!

I obviously changed the trees on the right, got rid of 3 people and upped some lighting/color.




FranceNight by Parker219, on Flickr





France-working-nb by Parker219, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Parker219 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahhh...a tighter crop to get rid of the trees all together....I like it. You dont think AT LEAST the guy sitting on the fountain should be removed?


----------



## SCraig (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey, it was a one-minute edit   Biggest thing I did was straighten the buildings.  Lots of keystone distortion in yours.  If I wanted to spend time on it, yeah, I'd probably remove the guy at the fountain, tone down the highlights, and perhaps do something to emphasize the Eiffel Tower so viewers would have no doubt where it was taken.


----------



## invisible (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's my quick edit. Of course it's difficult to work with such a low-resolution file. A better file would've possibly allowed for better control of the blown-out areas and offered more latitude in the sky.


----------



## bianni (Feb 10, 2013)

My edit


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^Nice edit! Thanks^^


----------



## ryanwaff (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is my take on it:



2 Curves adjustments, (black point and white point in one, and subtle s curve in the other)
Brightness / Contrast adjustment boosted contrast, dropped brightness slightly
Vibrance boosted
Colour balance altered to make it slightly warmer in the midtones and highlights and added blue in the shadows
Hue of the green made slightly bluer to fit better with the image


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 11, 2013)

Winner?^ I think so. Glad you removed the guy on the fountain too. Thank you.


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2013)

Meh


----------

